# coralife supper skimmer 65



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a coralife supper skimmer 65 and for some reason it just stopped bubbling it's been running for a week now I've cleaned all the parts and checked for leaks and still nothing can anyone tell me what might cause this thanks


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Did you clean the ventury intake (I think that's what it is called)? You know, it is that tiny pipe that enters sideway the thiker pipe in the pump intake. Ones my stopped bubbling and that little pipe was full of salt deposites. Use a toothpick, push it thru to make sure it has no salt built up inside.
Hope you understand my bad explanation.


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

*skimmer*

I've tried everything like that it Dos t make sense to me at all worked great for a week and now nothing so idk


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope you took out the rotor from the motor body and cleaned out the "hole" where the rotor is. Some slimy staff can be collected in there, preventing the rotor from starting spinning.

Take out the pump, atach an airline to it. Try blowing air thru it. You should be able to blow air easy. If yes:
put it in a bucket of water (fresh water will do)
Plug it in.
Is the pump running (spinning)? If yes:
Does it move only the water and not pulling in any air? Try blowing air thru the air line. Does it make bubbles now? (in fresh water the bubbles will be much biger then in salt water).


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

cica said:


> I hope you took out the rotor from the motor body and cleaned out the "hole" where the rotor is. Some slimy staff can be collected in there, preventing the rotor from starting spinning.
> 
> Take out the pump, atach an airline to it. Try blowing air thru it. You should be able to blow air easy. If yes:
> put it in a bucket of water (fresh water will do)
> ...


Thanks yes I did that earlier today and after I did all that it began to work this is the first time I'veever had a skimmer do this to me Iin the 2 years of doing g salt water thanks for all the help


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm glad that it is working again. CSS can be tricky. Even if you don't press the intake all the way in the pump they suck the water on the side, and don't produce bubbles.


----------

